# Starting takes two tries....



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The last 2 weeks some times it has been taking 2 tries to start my chevy 01 2500 HD truck in the morning...It sounds like it wants to start , so I turn the key to off and it restarts right away like it did before....Why is it taking 2 tries some times... ? ? ? ? Normally it turns over maybe 2 revolutions and it starts ..Other times it may turn over several times trying to start...Help.... ! ! ! !


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Call me crazy but everytime I start any car, I tend to put the key in the on/tun position and listen for the fuel pump (runs for a few seconds), then start the vehicle. It works for me, might/might not work for you. It works really good on my bro's 2001 venture. Usually he ends up doing what you said above. I told him what I do and it fires up right away, first try.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you do hear the pump and it's not starting change out the starter now before winter.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's turning over it just dose not start right away like it did after 1-2 revalutions...No starter problems..Just start problem... It turns over several times and dose not start right away


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dont know about that with chevy but in a nissan they have a fuel pump rebuild kit to fix that problem.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It'd help to know if it was gas or diesel...


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

If its gas, Id say to ck ur fuel pressure regulator fur sure.
Ive also seen a pin hole on one chevy truck On the in tank hose from sending unit to the pump but sounds like fuel pressure to me.
Buy a $20 fuel pressure gauge and find out for sure.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Had this same exact problem 100% with my 05 lincoln Navigator. They replaced the fuel pump... new spark plugs....had my fuel tested and several other things I cant remember. Went back to the dealer 4 times for this problem and nothing they did helped. Finally they called in a Ford egineer to figure out the problem. Turned out to be a defective starter. The starter was sending false messages to the computer that the engine was already running causing it not to start when i turned the key. New starter and havent had the problem since. Through out the whole time the dealer always assumed it was a fuel system related problem.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Evan528;588212 said:


> Had this same exact problem 100% with my 05 lincoln Navigator. They replaced the fuel pump... new spark plugs....had my fuel tested and several other things I cant remember. Went back to the dealer 4 times for this problem and nothing they did helped. Finally they called in a Ford egineer to figure out the problem. Turned out to be a defective starter. The starter was sending false messages to the computer that the engine was already running causing it not to start when i turned the key. New starter and havent had the problem since. Through out the whole time the dealer always assumed it was a fuel system related problem.


Well there not to brite to replace parts when they dont know what the problem is. They must not be able to afford a pressure gauge then. This is prety easy stuff. Very basic testing should tell the story. U should of went to another dealer for sure. How does a dealer just thow parts at someting.No way the starter is gona tell the ecm the engine is running also. More like a sensor. And on top of that what ur saying is ur car would not crank. When this one cranks everytime but does not start the first try like a fuel pressure issue.

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...QBoschQQStarterQQ19982005QQW0133-1603570.html
link to starter. no way it can tell the computer anything.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

you state that the easy way to solve this is with a pressure guage. ok not how about volume? if you have a fuel filter thats pretty cloged up you will get pressure before you crank but not enough volume coming through.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Obviously if it starts and runs fine afterwards. Volume is not an issue. The problem it the first time he cranks it. If u had a plugged filter if would start like crap every time and also be noticable when u drove it. How would the filter magicly get better the second time u crank it.If u had a any volume problem u would have a driveability complaint as well. Like i said easy stuff here. U need to listen to the complaint.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Still wondering If this is even a gas truck?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's A 01 2500 HD Gas 120,000 Mi.It tries to start on the first time Just not right away like it did before.....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

well time to get busy on it.:salute:


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

RichG53;589354 said:


> It's A 01 2500 HD Gas 120,000 Mi.It tries to start on the first time Just not right away like it did before.....


next time get in and turn the key on without starting it...leave it on for about 3-5 seconds then shut off. turn the key back on for another 3-5 seconds then try to start it. fuel pump rums for a few seconds when the key is turned on and this should prime the fuel system. if it then fires right up then your pump is getting weak or the fuel system is loosing all it's preasure while the truck is off for some reason.....have had this problem a few times. prime the system once or twice and it will fire up first try, but that is not a fix....jsut a diagnostic tool.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I say check the fuel pressure.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

brad96z28;588281 said:


> The problem it the first time he cranks it. If u had a plugged filter if would start like crap every time and also be noticable when u drove it. How would the filter magicly get better the second time u crank it.If u had a any volume problem u would have a driveability complaint as well. Like i said easy stuff here. U need to listen to the complaint.


Not totally true. Alot of these trucks require a higher pressure to start and lower to run, like mine for example needs 65psi to start and only 55 psi to run. have had weak pumps get 64 and not start, and had a bad filter keep the pressure down and had to cycle the key 2 or 3 times to get it to build up to the 65 and start, but ran fine at 56psi.

But I do agree that the pressure guage is the best place to start


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

sechracer;606802 said:


> Not totally true. Alot of these trucks require a higher pressure to start and lower to run, like mine for example needs 65psi to start and only 55 psi to run. have had weak pumps get 64 and not start, and had a bad filter keep the pressure down and had to cycle the key 2 or 3 times to get it to build up to the 65 and start, but ran fine at 56psi.
> 
> But I do agree that the pressure guage is the best place to start


So what u are saying is u had a filter that was restriced enough to keep the pressure down initally when u turned the key on. But it did not affect the way it ran? If the filter was that bad u would have drivability problems.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

brad96z28;621297 said:


> So what u are saying is u had a filter that was restriced enough to keep the pressure down initally when u turned the key on. But it did not affect the way it ran? If the filter was that bad u would have drivability problems.


Might want to read my post again, truck would maintain pressure, but have a hard time building it up to 65psi to start, once it was up there it could keep it above 55 to let it run. No driveability issues to be had. If the truck hits 54 psi it would shut down. Just because the filter is partially plugged doesnt mean the pump cant for enough through to keep 55 psi, just would not build up to 65 in the 3 second prime.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 01 2500hd with the 6.0 just under 30,000 miles and it began doing this same thing last week. The dealer serviced the throttle body (?) and it seems to run/start fine.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

sechracer;621371 said:


> Might want to read my post again, truck would maintain pressure, but have a hard time building it up to 65psi to start, once it was up there it could keep it above 55 to let it run. No driveability issues to be had. If the truck hits 54 psi it would shut down. Just because the filter is partially plugged doesnt mean the pump cant for enough through to keep 55 psi, just would not build up to 65 in the 3 second prime.


Read it several times. Just does not add up.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

brad96z28;621841 said:


> Read it several times. Just does not add up.


Adds up just fine, pump couldnt push hard enough through the partially clogged filter to hit 65psi, but could maintain the 55 it needed to run.... Simple


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Clogged up enough to affect the pressure but had no drivability problems. First time for everything I guess.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope someone has more to this. My truck has been doing the same thing lately too, with 125K on it. My fuel filter is brand new too, so it has no partial clogs.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;622711 said:


> I hope someone has more to this. My truck has been doing the same thing lately too, with 125K on it. My fuel filter is brand new too, so it has no partial clogs.


Buy a pressure gauge. This is usually prety easy stuff to figure out. Some try to make it harder then it is. Put a gauge on it key it up monitor the pressure If it drops off Most likely caused by a regulator or the pump.If u notice it run rough when it starts It could have leaky injector.Some people will come up with some crazy silly stuff just sit and wait and smile. A filter has never caused this problem In all the ones I have fixed And I have fixed My share.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

brad96z28;622855 said:


> Buy a pressure gauge. This is usually prety easy stuff to figure out. Some try to make it harder then it is. Put a gauge on it key it up monitor the pressure If it drops off Most likely caused by a regulator or the pump.If u notice it run rough when it starts It could have leaky injector.Some people will come up with some crazy silly stuff just sit and wait and smile. A filter has never caused this problem In all the ones I have fixed And I have fixed My share.


I agree with brad on this one, as mine was a rare case and have only ever seen it that time, a pressure guage can be your best friend with something like this.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here I will make it tougher or easier then: My truck has new fuel lines, fuel rails, new injectors, regulator too. Only thing I could think is a possible weak pump. It had a hum to it when I got the truck, but now you cant hear it. Most Chevys have that annoying hum to the fuel pumps.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;622886 said:


> Here I will make it tougher or easier then: My truck has new fuel lines, fuel rails, new injectors, regulator too. Only thing I could think is a possible weak pump. It had a hum to it when I got the truck, but now you cant hear it. Most Chevys have that annoying hum to the fuel pumps.


Like I said pressure gauge will make it real easy. More then likely The pressure could be bleeding back though the pump. Or the hose has a pin hole in it from the sender to the pump I have seen that once.If u had a weak pump u would have other problems.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

brad96z28;622949 said:


> If u had a weak pump u would have other problems.


Likely, BUT....

A perfectly good fuel pump with a failing internal check valve will cause a slow start but perform up to spec under driving/running conditions.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Would also sugest purchasing a delco or a delphi pump they maybe even be the same pump I have had great luck with them. Not so great luck with carter or airtex. Also the aftermarket pumps can have a very very loud whine compared to factory. I have heard good things about bosch but I have never personally used one. Put a gauge on there key it up then watch the gauge. Let us know what u find.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

B&B;622967 said:


> Likely, BUT....
> 
> A perfectly good fuel pump with a failing internal check valve will cause a slow start but perform up to spec under driving/running conditions.


Exaclty. thats what i said


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

A weak pump may not start the truck and or cause driving problems. The faulty ck valve will cause the pressure to drop and take 2 tries to start.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well thanks for all the suggestions....But the last couple of weeks it has been starting the first time ....Go figure ?????????????? Might have to wait for it to get worse to really know...I hope not ...Maybe there was some dirt or something that was blocking the fuel or screen....Thanks again !!! I welcome any more ideas....


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

RichG53;627875 said:


> Well thanks for all the suggestions....But the last couple of weeks it has been starting the first time ....Go figure ?????????????? Might have to wait for it to get worse to really know...I hope not ...Maybe there was some dirt or something that was blocking the fuel or screen....Thanks again !!! I welcome any more ideas....


must have been operator error then after further training the issue was resolved!!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

No operator error just a bump in the road .... New roads ahead......:waving:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ck valve in the pump started working again? Who knows. Just hope it stays working.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I think it may be the pump. Sometimes when it starts with one try, I get no power for 10-30 seconds then it all of a sudden surges. I think the pump is getting ready to drop a deuce on me. Gotta find out how much that runs and fix that soon, snow is almost here I dont have ready access to a pressure gauge right now.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

U can get a cheapo for like 20 bucks at sears


----------



## scottishmaximus (Nov 13, 2003)

I have an 01 2500HD 4x4 that has the same problem. Sometimes it would start 1st try, sometimes it wouldn't. The problem was random, went away for a while, and now it is back and pretty much does it all the time. It never fails to start the second try. 

I should note that recently i had power issues. the truck would run fine and then all of a sudden fall on it's face and run really rough. It would go away if i restarted it. It took me a while to figure this out. Eventually I replaced 2 O2 sensors and 1 plugged cat. I should also mention i replaced the exhaust manifolds at the same time as these were cracked (maybe due to a plugged cat?). 

If anyone knows how to solve the 2 tries to start issue, please let me know.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Me too 01 2500 HD gas..............


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

scottishmaximus;635227 said:


> I have an 01 2500HD 4x4 that has the same problem. Sometimes it would start 1st try, sometimes it wouldn't. The problem was random, went away for a while, and now it is back and pretty much does it all the time. It never fails to start the second try.
> 
> I should note that recently i had power issues. the truck would run fine and then all of a sudden fall on it's face and run really rough. It would go away if i restarted it. It took me a while to figure this out. Eventually I replaced 2 O2 sensors and 1 plugged cat. I should also mention i replaced the exhaust manifolds at the same time as these were cracked (maybe due to a plugged cat?).
> 
> If anyone knows how to solve the 2 tries to start issue, please let me know.


If u take 2 min to read u can find out how to fix it. Ck previous posts.


----------



## scottishmaximus (Nov 13, 2003)

"If u take 2 min to read u can find out how to fix it. Ck previous posts." Brad96z28

Yep, just read it. Still didn't see a black and white answer.

erkoehler had the throttle body serviced and it went away
sechracer's issue went away on it's own
sydenstricker never posted if he ever found a solution
dude with the Expedition says it's the starter
You say the fix is to get a fuel pressure gauge and check around. 

Before i start doing unnecessary work and replacing unnecessary parts i thought i'd do some research and see if someone has already invented the wheel before i did all the work. 

I'm sure that this is a common problem on this truck. I posted some of my problems that i have had with my truck so that I am a contributor and not just a taker. I suspect fuel issues as well, just looking to see if there is already an answer. 

"A filter has never caused this problem In all the ones I have fixed And I have fixed My share." Brad96z28

You say you have fixed your share. Any of your share happen to include the same model i have with the same symtoms?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

:salute:


scottishmaximus;635962 said:


> "If u take 2 min to read u can find out how to fix it. Ck previous posts." Brad96z28
> 
> Yep, just read it. Still didn't see a black and white answer.
> 
> ...


Putting a guage on it is part of the diagnostic prosses. What are u talking about unnecessary work.If u believe the starter or the throttle body can cause those issues. U are the one with issues, and should never attempt to fix ur own vehicle.No one can diagnose ur truck over them computer with useless info. How can I gve u a black and white answer with no good info.When u tell me what ur fuel pressure does when u turn off ur key I will give u ur answer.:salute:


----------



## icutgrass1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Crank positioning sensor!!!


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

icutgrass1;636134 said:


> Crank positioning sensor!!!


Should throw a code for the SES light....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

sechracer;636136 said:


> Should throw a code for the SES light....


Agreed. They usually work or dont work or have a bad waveform pattern and trip the light. Either way they do not cause this type of problem.


----------



## srg (Nov 11, 2008)

before changing the more expensive parts, start simple
it maybe time for a tune up (check your plugs)


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The trk has been tuned up this started weeks after the tune up ...But has since gone away ...Still confused though on what it was that caused this problem....And GUYS don't get into an arguement over this post....Go grab a :BEER......

Thats what this forum is for discussion......Everyone has a thoughts on what might cause a problem & a sulotion to fix...Stay open minded to others (IDEAS)...
Thanks to all.. ! ! ! ! Rich


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

srg;636314 said:


> before changing the more expensive parts, start simple
> it maybe time for a tune up (check your plugs)


Lol again plugs will not cause this either


----------

